# MC2 (doserless) Group Buy



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Just for you lucky forum members, I can do a brand new doserless MC2 grinder for £160 all in. If I can get 5 of you, I can knock another tenner off - so if anyone wants one for £150 delivered just show your interest here!

Andy


----------

